# Tod’s Shoe Width



## sophiegray

Hi! Do Tod’s shoes offer WIDE? Thank you!


----------



## Harvard Girl

Nope. They are not as wide-feet friendly as Ferrogamo.


----------



## blktauna

I have wider feet and any style of theirs which has a band or similar over the instep will not work. I had no trouble with my old smooth front loafers but their new offerings are too painful.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I wear men's Tod's loafers. I have one pair of women's and can manage, but prefer the mens.


----------



## blktauna

I wear a 5 in men's or I'd follow your lead ;-D


----------

